# Model in a bottle



## aziajs (Dec 10, 2005)

Has anyone tried Model in a Bottle?  It was featured on Oprah a few weeks ago.  






http://www.modelinabottle.com/index.htm

It is supposed to be a finishing spray.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 10, 2005)

I hear its super duper good, but theres also a similar product by Ben Nye called Final Seal that I use to have and it was AMAZING. Not that expensive either, but I dont remember exactly how much I paid. HTH!


----------



## sharronmarie (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it anything like MAC fix+???


----------



## aziajs (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharronmarie* 
_Is it anything like MAC fix+???_

 
Yeah, it seems to be a similar product.


----------



## sunwater83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Model in a Bottle is pretty much hairspray in a bottle.  It smells pretty horrible as well, IMO.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Dec 10, 2005)

Does it just make your make-up stay or what does it exactly do?? What's the point of it?? Never heard of it...or of that Ben Nye stuff either.


----------



## user3 (Dec 10, 2005)

No but I am tempted to try it!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 10, 2005)

I SAW THAT ON T.V. I WANT TO GET IT hahahha


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 2, 2006)

*Model In a Bottle*

I want to try this out as well.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

As has been mentioned, there are other products on the market which will achieve the same results for considerably lower cost.  Ben Nye's Liquiset is a water based sealer which can be sprayed onto the face to set makeup for hours (a 2oz spray bottle should cost about $6) and they do an alcohol based fixer too called Final Seal.  Kryolan makes alcohol based Fixier and Ultra Setting Sprays which are also designed to set makeup for hours.  You should be very careful however if you want to use alcohol based setting sprays near your eyes (Model in a Bottle is alcohol based too)

One product marketed to set eye makeup specifically is Pixi Eye Colour Sealer but there is an identical professional product which is a lot cheaper - Screenface Cake Eyeliner Sealer.  I wrote about that here.  I can personally attest to the staying power of eye makeup set with the Screenface sealer - it showed no signs of creasing twelve hours of hard partying after being applied.

It seems to me that the makers of both Model in a Bottle and Pixi Eye Colour Sealer have seen professional products which aren't widely known, decided they were a good idea and have reinvented them with a far higher price tag for the consumer market.  My own feeling is that folks should try the professional products first which are much cheaper and equally effective.


----------



## sigwing (Jan 3, 2006)

Wouldn't it really dry out your skin, with the alcohol sealed on there?  Or if you ever break out at all, it would seal the makeup into your pores & cause some skin problems?  I'd lean more toward Fix+ as I've read about it here, if you even need that kind of product.  And then not use it unless it's really necessary.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 3, 2006)

i wanna try this thing..... but if it's like fix+ which i have....


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2006)

Fix+ doesn't have any "binders" so doesn't set makeup as throughly as the products I have mentioned in my previous post. I'd still suggest you look at one of the professional sealers to start with as they are a lot cheaper and I am sure they are just as effective.


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

where acn u buy all of these make-up sealers?  Is their anywhere online that sells them?


----------



## mjlover (Jan 4, 2006)

i would like this to actually turn me into a model ... does it do that??


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 5, 2006)

^  LOL!!! That's what I would want it to do also.


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluekrushbabe* 
_where acn u buy all of these make-up sealers?  Is their anywhere online that sells them?_

 

You can get the Pixi one online at Sephora and the Ben Nye here
http://www.wyb.com/makeup.html Scroll down and click on purchase Ben Nye makeup (right under the online catalog pic), scroll down again and click accept, after that you will see see a small list of products and a search area down below. Just put in Liquiset in the search.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_As has been mentioned, there are other products on the market which will achieve the same results for considerably lower cost.  Ben Nye's Liquiset is a water based sealer which can be sprayed onto the face to set makeup for hours (a 2oz spray bottle should cost about $6) and they do an alcohol based fixer too called Final Seal.  Kryolan makes alcohol based Fixier and Ultra Setting Sprays which are also designed to set makeup for hours.  You should be very careful however if you want to use alcohol based setting sprays near your eyes (Model in a Bottle is alcohol based too)

One product marketed to set eye makeup specifically is Pixi Eye Colour Sealer but there is an identical professional product which is a lot cheaper - Screenface Cake Eyeliner Sealer.  I wrote about that here.  I can personally attest to the staying power of eye makeup set with the Screenface sealer - it showed no signs of creasing twelve hours of hard partying after being applied.

It seems to me that the makers of both Model in a Bottle and Pixi Eye Colour Sealer have seen professional products which aren't widely known, decided they were a good idea and have reinvented them with a far higher price tag for the consumer market.  My own feeling is that folks should try the professional products first which are much cheaper and equally effective._

 
ITA! I personally have tried both Ben Nye sealers, and both do an equally great job IMO. I was in my school's play a while back and we all had heavy makeup on, and didn't want it to melt under alll the hot lights...and it didnt! It's also funny, because one of our actors came late and didnt have time to put much makeup on or the sealer, and her's didnt stay on nearly as long as ours! She needed many touch-ups. HTH!


----------



## mackandme (Mar 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried this product? Any in put would be appreciated.
I need /want something that keeps my makeup all day.
I have tried MAC fix +
and photo finish primer 
But no matter what my makeup melts off..
Thanks


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 8, 2006)

check out this thread...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...t=model+bottle


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 6, 2006)

bump...any updates on this?


----------



## lara (Jun 6, 2006)

Go for the non-alcohol Ben NYE fixers. Cheap as chips and the bottles last for ages.

All the mentions of Fix+ should warrant a mention that Fix+, despite its name, isn't a fixative at all. All it's designed to do is take down any powdery appearance on the face, not make make-up last a squillion hours. Use too much and your make-up will slide right off. 
You can get exactly the same effect of Fix+, minus the glycerin, by filling a fine misting bottle with distilled water.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 7, 2006)

how do these compare to benefit shelaq-which i use and it is ok,but $$ .(for liner not full face lol)

I wonder if this would solve my Bare escentuals sweating off my face problem??


----------



## dirtygirl (Jun 8, 2006)

bare escentuals comes off everyone's face that i know of.  my best friend loves how it looks initially, but she said it's gone in 2 to 3 hours, so totally isn't worth it.  

i'd love to know if any of these products made bare escentuals stick.


----------



## ColourMyDreams (Jun 14, 2006)

Would the Ben Nye sealer work for everyday purposes, i.e. going out at night or makeup for a wedding.

Basically want to know if people here actually think there's a benefit to buying one of the pro sealers for non-professional use?

Also, would it work over regular makeup, like MAC consumer products, or only over pro products that are cream based or something?

Thanks!


----------



## BabyFu18 (Jun 20, 2006)

Of the Ben Nye LiquiSet and Final Seal, which would you reccomend if you've tried both?  I'm looking for something I can spray on after I do my makeup that will help my makeup stay put in the hot summer heat and humidity.


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 

 
_check out this thread...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...t=model+bottle_

 

My sister just heard about Model In A Bottle and said she wants it for xmas.  Something tells me that spraying alcohol on your face cannot be good for you.  

I tend to agree with Lara about the Ben Nye product, anyone else have any experience with these products?


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_As has been mentioned, there are other products on the market which will achieve the same results for considerably lower cost.  Ben Nye's Liquiset is a water based sealer which can be sprayed onto the face to set makeup for hours (a 2oz spray bottle should cost about $6) and they do an alcohol based fixer too called Final Seal.  Kryolan makes alcohol based Fixier and Ultra Setting Sprays which are also designed to set makeup for hours.  You should be very careful however if you want to use alcohol based setting sprays near your eyes (Model in a Bottle is alcohol based too)

One product marketed to set eye makeup specifically is Pixi Eye Colour Sealer but there is an identical professional product which is a lot cheaper - Screenface Cake Eyeliner Sealer.  I wrote about that here.  I can personally attest to the staying power of eye makeup set with the Screenface sealer - it showed no signs of creasing twelve hours of hard partying after being applied.

It seems to me that the makers of both Model in a Bottle and Pixi Eye Colour Sealer have seen professional products which aren't widely known, decided they were a good idea and have reinvented them with a far higher price tag for the consumer market.  My own feeling is that folks should try the professional products first which are much cheaper and equally effective._

 

Your link is gone ?


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Ben Nye*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Go for the non-alcohol Ben NYE fixers. Cheap as chips and the bottles last for ages.

All the mentions of Fix+ should warrant a mention that Fix+, despite its name, isn't a fixative at all. All it's designed to do is take down any powdery appearance on the face, not make make-up last a squillion hours. Use too much and your make-up will slide right off. 
You can get exactly the same effect of Fix+, minus the glycerin, by filling a fine misting bottle with distilled water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Where do you find Ben Nye products?


----------



## madkitty (Nov 15, 2006)

id be interested as well to know how they differ to she-laq?


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s..._Beauty_Tools/

It doesn't have many reviews yet but the ones it did get give it a major thumbs down!


----------



## caffn8me (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie75* 

 
_Your link is gone ?_

 
Went adrift in a forum upgrade.  I've updated the link in my original post - and it is here too


----------

